# Lost padde on West Fork of Clear Creek



## josephs (Jun 12, 2009)

I lost my paddle June 6, '09 right above the Do It In the Road rapid on the West Fork of Clear Creek. It is a bent shaft Werner Sherpa with green/yellow blades. When I lost it it had two grey pogies attached to it, but they could have easily gotten pulled off in the water. My phone number is (865) 603 - 0836. Please call if it turns up anywhere.

-Joe S.


----------

